# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Dan žena - projekcije besplatne filma Lice poroda u 25 gradova Hrvatske!

## Danci_Krmed

Udruga Roda ove će godine  obilježiti Dan žena besplatnim projekcijama filma The Face of Birth (Lice poroda)  koje će se održati u 25 gradova diljem Hrvatske.

Film je titlovan na hrvatski jezik.

 Ovaj australski film  promovira pravo žene na odabir načina i mjesta poroda, ali i progovara o  utjecaju intervencija na prirodni tijek poroda. Udruga Roda najveća je  zagovornica poštivanja prava žena tijekom trudnoće i poroda kao  fizioloških, a ne medicinskih događaja, koji će, ako se ne ometaju,  donijeti neopisivu radost i snagu svima prisutnima i odagnati strah i  sumnju koji su često prisutni u našim rodilištima.

 Organizacija projekcije filma nije besplatna za našu Udrugu ali, kako  mi želimo da bude besplatna za sve posjetiteljice i posjetitelje, počele  smo prikupljati sredstva. Ako podržavate naš rad i ako se zalažete za  slobodu poroda, donacija ovog projekta je jedan od načina da vaša  podrška postane konkretna. Prikupljenim sredstvima podmirit ćemo  troškove licenci za prikazivanje i prostora, tamo gdje ga nećemo moći  dobiti besplatno. Prijevod, oglašavanje i organizaciju svih projekcija  iznijet ćemo volonterskim snagama naših članica i članova i uz pomoć  volonterki i volontera diljem Hrvatske.

 Donaciju možete uplatiti i na naš žiro račun 2484008-1100197341 ili u dva klika putem platforme GivenGain.

Film će se prikazati po sljedećem rasporedu:

* četvrtak, 7. ožujka 2013.*

*BIOGRAD n/m*, Gradska knjižnica Biograd, 18 sati
*ČAKOVEC*, Dvorana ACT, Novakova, Stari Hrast, I. kat, 18 sati
*DARUVAR*, Pučka knjižnica i čitaonica Daruvar, Stjepana Radića 5, 17 sati
*DVOR*, Knjižnica i čitaonica Dvor, Trg Bana J. Jelačića 10, 18 sati
*OPATIJA*, Vila Antonio (V.Nazora 2), 18 sati
*OSIJEK*, Gradska i sveučilišna knjižnica Osijek, Klub mladih, Europska avenija 24, 17:30


* petak, 8. ožujka 2013.*

*ZAGREB*, Art-Kino Grič, Jurišićeva 6, 18 sati
*BJELOVAR*, Narodna knjižnica “Petar Preradović” Bjelovar, Dječji odjel, Šetalište Ivše Lebovića 9, 18 sati
*CRES*, Gradska vijećnica,Creskog statuta 15, 18 sati
*ČEPIN*, Knjižnica Centra za kulturu Čepin, Kralja Zvonimira 96, 18 sati
*DUBROVNIK*, Hotel Lero, Put Iva Vojnovića 14, 17 sati
*KNIN*, Veleučilište Marko Marulić, dvorana, Krešimirova 30, 18 sati
*KOPRIVNICA* Knjižnica i čitaonica "Fran Galović", Zrinski trg 6, Koprivnica, 18 sati
*OTOČAC*, Gacko pučko otvoreno učilište, mala sala, Ulica kralja Zvonimira 37, Otočac, 17 sati
*PAKRAC*, Gradska knjižnica Pakrac, Trg dr. Franje Tuđmana 1, 17 sati
*PAZIN*, Društvo Naša djeca, 154. Brigade Hrvatske vojske bb (kompleks bivše vojarne), 18,30 sati
*POPOVAČA*, Knjižnica i čitaonica Popovača, 19 sati
*POREČ*, Gradska knjižnica Poreč - dječji odjel, Trg Marafor 3, 18,30 sati
*PULA*, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39, 17,30 sati
*RIJEKA*, Molekula, Delta 5/1, 18 sati
*SPLIT*, Gradska knjižnica Marka Marulića, Ulica slobode 2, 18 sati
*ŠIBENIK*, Gradska knjižnica "Juraj Šižgorić" Šibenik, Poljana maršala Tita 6, Šibenik, 18,30 sati
*VINKOVCI*, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica Vinkovci, Gundulićeva 6, 18 sati
*ZADAR*, Gradska knjižnica Zadar , Stjepana Radića 11b, 18 sati


*ponedjeljak, 11. ožujka 2013.*

*VARAŽDIN*, CineStar Lumini centar, Ulica grada Lipika 15, 17 sati

----------


## Jurana

Koliko traje film?

----------


## puntica

mislim oko sat i pol

----------


## Mimah

87 minuta  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

evo i karte s označenim lokacijama https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?vps=...f1ab0f01158d62

----------


## puntica

Daruvar je krenuo prije pola sata
Osijek upravo počinje  :Very Happy: 

danas su na repertoaru još i Biograd, Čakovec, Dvor i Opatija  :Very Happy:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

javite, javite kako je bilo  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

dolazite li na konferenciju PrePorod?
pridružite nam se na fejbuku https://www.facebook.com/events/1315...ref=ts&fref=ts

----------

